# Beckham Law Specialists/ Specialist tax firms dealing with UK to Spain Transition?



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

I live in Barca, but as I need answers to fairly complicated questions. I have spoken to lots of lawyers/ accountants but they are all really inexperienced in this area and they lack the expertise I need. I live in Barca but as I have already wasted so much time on this I wouldn't mind looking further afield. 

Basically need solid answers to the following questions (incase anyone on the forum has had these issues before !) First one is the main question I am struggling to find an answer to. 

1) Does the Beckham law hold if you spend less than a whole tax year in Spain? (between 6-12 months). For example if I resign from my current job and then leave Spain before the end of the tax year. 
2) Anyone know if Sodexo lunch tickets count as non-taxable income? (Im talking about the basic monthly ticket pack that lots of employees here receive, not buying extra tickets/benefits with tax credits). 
3) Same question about Medical insurance paid for by your employer. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Best I can do.
Beckham law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click on source at bottom takes you to law firm who wrote it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lunch tickets are tax free under certain circumstances:

Maximum of 9€ per day.
The law tries also to ensure that there is no "cumulative" value, i.e. each day you have 9€, if you don't spend it, you lose it. The reality is that very few companies have a system in place that can control that, but some did, a few years ago start using cards which were wiped of value at certain intervals to try to comply with the law.

I get 10€ by "convenio" so I am taxed on 1€ per day as it counts as a benefit in kind ...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

As an aside, my company has appointed Ernst & Young as tax advisers for my exit from Spain. They seem to be competent in these matters.


----------



## WilliamS2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortunately the link on Wikipedia doesnt work any more gus  already tried it.

Overandout, the reason I am asking about the lunch vouchers it that I spoke to someone about the Beckham law who said that if you earn ANY untaxable income then you can not apply for the Beckham law. He said he knew this because a client of his ended up having to foot a huge tax bill because he got fired from his job and got paid a non-taxable lump sum (which was negligible compared to the tax advantages he lost out on. This got me thinking about the lunch vouchers a lot of people are given at work. Im trying to work out if they count as non-taxable income in the same way and would thus invalidate someones claim to be taxed under the Beckham regime.


----------

